# Ur-Q flare reproductions....need producer, preferrably in the US



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Is there anyone making Ur-Q flare repros and bumper covers in the US? DIALYNX sucks and is not an option, since they burned me big time. I'm still looking. This would be for a Coupe GT, so I am also looking for rockers and bumper covers, both front and rear.
Carter


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Try this.
http://home.earthlink.net/~xtremecars/id18.html


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

Does any one have experience with these? I've got a ur-4k hybird in the works and would hate to use real panels.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

Thanks - now I just need the bumpers, hood, and sills....








Any other sources? I think this is the one that I have already contacted.
Carter


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi Coupe GT* »_Thanks - now I just need the bumpers, hood, and sills....








Any other sources? I think this is the one that I have already contacted.
Carter

The urq hood is the same hood as the CGT/4000.
There are some bumpers on ebay last I looked, but someone sell the whole thing in a one piece design.
I forget who, but I'll look around.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

AM CARS sells the one piece bumpers and I have them on my car and I love them.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The urq hood is the same hood as the CGT/4000.

I bet Carter is thinking of the Sq hood, a repro of that of course.


----------



## colgate (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Hi' GT, registered here only to help out, only to realize these guys only make sport-q and S1 kits, but anyhow : check it out!
I'm planning on using these on my quattro cd (kinda 4000q)

http://www.ker-innovatec.de/


----------

